# Fight for Survival (Action)



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

The thruster engines roared in Alexanders ears as the drop pod plummeted towards the planet surface. He looked around and saw his brothers around him. He was in a drop pod containing 5 other space marines. To his right sat Sargent Takar Lernov, his arms crossed over his chest and his eyes closed. To his left sat Augustus, shouting battle prayers into his comm for the others to hear. To Sargent Lernov right sat Brother Morgan, making final adjustmunts to his heavy bolter. To Augustus's left sat Brother Riermal, leaning forward slightly as he listned intently to Augustus's prayer. And facing Alexander was Brother Sigenandus, his finger running over the hilt of his chainsword.

Alexander closed his eyes and sent his spirit forth to see how things were faring for the battle brothers that had already landed. But as Alexander moved towards he planet surface a terrible truth was revealed to him. All he could see of the surface was destroyed drop pods and battle brothers lying dead or dying. Alexander and his companions were falling into a trap!

Alexander tore himself free of the restraints that held him and drew back his force axe. With an almighty crash Alexander brought his axe down on the drop pods targetting system. Sparks flew everywhere as the drop pod veered through the sky. With an almighty explosion the drop pod veered wildly off course as Alexander brought his force acxe down on the targetting system once again. Alexander battle brothers moved towards him but Alexander sent off sparks of lightning to warn them to back off. 

After a few more seconds of wild veering and shaking the drop pod impacted with the surface of the planet, far from it's intended landing point. Alexander was knocked down by the impact and as he fell the doors dropped down to reveal an alien world.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Brother Sigenandus being buffeted in the assault drop pod glanced about him, absently feeling the notches on his chainsword. He remembered the first, it was his first kill in close combat as an Astartes. A vaguely humanoid figure, looking in the wrong direction but dangerously close to spotting the other members of his scouting mission. The chainsword wasn't even active, that would have made too much noise. He remembered the visceral spray as the teeth ripped apart his jugular, the body erupting into violent spasms that gradually faded as the life drained away. 

Snapping back to the present he watched with wry interest as Alexander (..name..) ripped himself free of his restraints and obliterated the targetting system. Once, twice. Sheathing his chainsword at his waist Brother Sigenandus tore himself free of his own restraints. An explosion tore through the craft sending him and his battle brothers sprawling. He armed his bolter, repeating the litanies of the emperor as sparks of lightning flew past him. What was Alexander up to?

The drop pod started to shake more violently, Brother Sigenandus readied himself for impact, waiting for the chance to be the first to the doors, the first to see the alien world and the dangers that awaits.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Kandashi's ceramite armoured fingers were playing across the heavy bolter, his lips murmuring the litanies of loading and completion 

_machine spirit, axcept my gift; swallow the light and spit out death. Spirits of the machine, accept my pleas, and walk amist the gun and fire it true _

He was interrupted mid prayer by Alexander breaking free of his bonds and smash the targeting module in the pod. he was about to leap to his feat, convinced that the psyker had gone mad, but the sparks of lightning flickering across the air made him reconsider. 

As he waited he felt the pod alter course and drop violently to the ground. he was thrown to the floor in the impact, having already disengaged his harness. He rose to see the chaplain Augustus pointing a bolter at the head of the librarian, wary of getting involved Kandashi passed them buy and exited the drop pod, constantly scanning for tagets


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Augustus remained unaware. Unaware of his brother's pain, suffering and loss. Unaware that his beloved 3rd Company had fallen right into a trap, and were as of this moment being torn limb from limb by the weapons of the greenskins. Instead, he sat in his Drop Pod, preaching, shouting words of praise like a confessor of the Ecclesiarchy. The ancient Chaplain scanned the brothers seated around him with dark brown eyes, remembering the names of the Astartes erving besides him without the aid of his helm's inbuilt sensors. This feels...Strange, he thought, just as he finished surveying his battle-brothers, but then, it always feels strange, going into battle with brothers he once knew as Neophytes.

The only exception to this rule was Alexander, a Librarian and for this mission, his superior. He was younger than him, as were the rest of 3rd Company, but Augustus respected him, and trusted him, all the same. So when the Librarian tore at his restraints and lodged his force axe into the Drop Pod's navigational systems, he knew that something was wrong. "Brother, what are you doing?" the Chaplain asked, natural eyes wide in shock underneath the skull-helm's red lenses. Augustus remained seated until Alexander lodged his weapon into the same system, which was when he got out of his restraints to stop him. However, the Drop Pod gave way before the Chaplain could stop him.

The Drop Pod, thankfully, struck the ground without severe damage; Augustus noted, however, they were far from their original target. Furious, the Chaplain drew from his waist Romulus and pointed it's barrel and blade at the Libraian's dome, hesitating to blask his head to wet gore only because this was someone he trusted. "Brother, why in the name of the Emperor did you do that?!" Augustus snarled, breaking out into a loud bark on his last few words.

He would remain unaware no longer.


----------



## Hamsreach (May 1, 2012)

Daveed stirred in his seat, the clasps across his shoulders holding him as stiff in place as he could stomach. He wanted to move around a bit, feel his joints pop and stretch his tired muscles. He listened close to the convicted prayers of Brother Augustus, barking them into the vox for the rest of the marines in the pod to hear. Below them, hundreds and hundreds of feet, the fighting would be starting soon. He itched to move across the ground, to get the grit of dust and sand into his armour. Daveed wanted to see blood, but he couldn't place the feeling. It felt alien.


Augustus' prayers were halted when Alexander tore from his restraints, drawing his force axe. He darted across the pod and began hacking into the systems, to the utter shock of the marines around him. Sparks flew in every direction, from the computers themselves and, Daveed discovered, from Alexander. 

He stole a look sidelong at Brother Sigenandus, who had appeared deep in thought but was now clawing at his own restraints to get free. The pod screeched and spiraled through the air, the forces of gravity and speed wrenching and tugging at Daveed's insides. With a jarring crash, it buried itself into the earth, the hatch door flying open to reveal the landscape beyond. 


Augustus was standing with his bolter aimed at Alexander's head, yelling without sound. Daveed was shellshocked. Fumbling with his restraints, he collapsed onto the floor of the pod, watching Brother Kandashi step outside. 

_God-Emperor...what is happening?_


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

As Alexander rose to his feet he had Augustus's boltgun thrust in his face.

"Brother, why in the name of the Emporer did you do that!?"

Alexander raised his hands and took a step back. He lowered his force axe and spoke calmly to the enraged Chaplain.

"Brother, i meant no harm. We were falling into a greenskin trap. It was the only way i could save us"

As Alexander spoke he saw Brother Kandashi step from the drop pod, his heavy bolter swinging from side to side. Brother Sigenanus was making his way towards the doors with his bolter ready. And Brother Daveed was standing by his seat, looking shellshocked.

Alexander knew the team had to unite if they were to survive after the Orks reached them. He hoped that Chaplain Augustus would understand and to make sure Alexander sent an image into the Chaplains mind, showing the daeth and destruction at their intended land site.


----------



## Hamsreach (May 1, 2012)

Shaking the ringing from his ears, Daveed stood and stumbled into the wall. Feeling himself for his weapons, he looked to where Augustus and Alexander were standing, the barrel of Augustus' bolter still pointed at Alexander's face. The sound trickled back in, like the pattering of raindrops. 

"...meant no harm. We were falling into a greenskin trap. It was the only way I could save us." Alexander's hands were raised. 

Daveed glanced towards the open hatch, his hearing finally returning. There was the crackle and snap of frayed wires, the buzzing of alarms in the consoles, the heavy breathing inside his helmet. He ambled forwards and down the ramp, sitting down on the steel. He took his bolter from the holster at his hip, and put his head between his legs. To no one in particular, he said aloud: "If this really is a trap, we should probably get moving. They'll have seen the pod go down." Then, looking skywards, he said a final prayer to the God-Emperor.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Following Brother Kandashi from the drop pod Brother Sigenanus raised his bolter and moved forwards, checking the surrounding area for signs of life. The drop pod was relatively intact, its impact had shifted the ground. Sprinting to the edge of the impact crater he took stock of his surroundings, "Orks" he hard heard the name muttered by Alexander, the thought of fighting those beasts again made his rage increase. 

The scourge of humanity, what were they doing here? And this trap, how did they so convincingly plan and execute it that the 3rd Company had been sucked in. Was some other force at work?

"If this really is a trap, we should probably get moving. They'll have seent he pod go down." Brother Daveed made an excellant point.

"Alexander, LZ secured. What are your orders?"

His bolter raised and resting nonchalantly on his shoulder, he absently counted the notches on his chainsword. How many more would be added before this was over?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

The Chaplain's eyes opened wide in horror as Alexander transmitted the images into his mind. Augustus could see it: dozens of battle-brothers, no, his spiritual sons, were being slaughtered with impossible ease by simple minded Orks. Augustus barely heard the Librarian's words, for the images of the 3rd Company smothered every heightened sense at his disposal. Horrified by these psychic images, Augustus lowered Romulus and looked at his brothers. _This is all that's left?_ The Chaplain thought, staring at the other Astartes, _This is all that's left of my beloved Company?_ 

Quickly, Augustus forced himself to dismiss these thoughts, knowing that the psyker could feel his emotions. _He can't be demoralized, none of us can afford to be..._ Bottling his emotions, Augustus decided to break the troubled atmosphere within the squad. "Perhaps there are survivors? We can't be the only ones who survived the...Ambush, we are Space Marines!" Augustus declared, attempting to encourage his battle-brothers, "These greenskins defeated our brothers with the element of surprise, and had it not been for our brother, Alexander, we would have joined them in death."

The Chaplain overheard Daveed, and he approached the Astartes. Kneeling on his right knee pad, Augustus rested his black gauntlet onto his brother's pad. "You're right brother, we must keep moving, but is this a trap? Not any more," He got up and spoke to all his brothers, "that is how they harmed us, brother, but now that they have lost the element of surprise, well..." The Chaplain clenched his left gauntlet and held it in front of his helm, "...I say, let them feel the fury of the Emperor's Space Marines!"


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

(OOC) i have nothing to add, so if you want to continue Romeo thats fine


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Alexander breathed a sigh of relief as Augustus lowered his boltgun. Alexaander remained still as Augustus walked past him and out of the drop pod. He heard Augustus begin speaking to the other men. Alexander was glad that Alexander seemed to be taking control as he himself had no desire to lead these men. Alexander walked slowly from the drop pod and gazed out across the plain towards the original landing point. The sky above was lit by flames and the air was deathly silent. Alexander bowed his head slightly as he realized that the battle was over. And there was no question about who had won. He knew that most, if not all, of his bothers were dead, killed by the hated Orks.

Alexander sent out his spirit and watched in sorrow and horror as the Orks destroyed the drop pods, laughing manically. But as Alexander spirit turned to return Alexander saw what he had feared. A large group of Orks had branched away and was heading towards the crash site to investigate the crash. Alexander knew that him and his battle brothers could not be here when the Orks arrived. 

Alexander turned and called to his battle brothers.

"We need to move, Now!"

With those words Alexander turned and set off at a run away from the Orks, towards a distant village he had spotted.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

As Kandashi stood tracking his heavy bolter over the horizen, he saw Alexander walk past him then stop, and stoop still his head bowed. a couple of seconds later he turned and shouted "We need to move, Now!"

Mag locking his heavy bolter to his ammo pack on his back he drew his bolt pistol, the heavy bolter was to unwieldy for moving fast, and would slow him down. 

Cocking his pistol, he started to run after Alexander.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Augustus watched as the Librarian headed in the direction of a distant village, warning his allies that they needed to move. "Orks." Augustus whispered, before raising his voice and addressing the already mobilizing Imperial Fists. "You heard the Librarian, ready your weapons and follow," the vox systems in his skull helm allowed his words to be carried into each of the Astartes' own helmets. Unsheathing Romulus and Remus, he followed Alexander, murmuring battle prayers over his vox channel to the rest of the squad.


----------



## Hamsreach (May 1, 2012)

The hollow sound of his heart in his ears drowned out any conversation or discussion his brothers may have been having. Daveed listened to the the blood pumping in his veins, and tried to wipe away the fog that had built up in his mind. Next to him, he heard the pounding of feet along the ramp, and muted speech. Looking up, he spotted Alexander, having finally emerged from the pod. His head was bowed. Daveed traced the horizon with his eyes, taking in the smoke and destruction around them. He was sure they were all that was left. Sound began to trickle back into his ears, and it was Alexander speaking.

"We have to move...NOW!"

Standing, Daveed got his bearings and watched Alexander walk off. Augustus, coming over his vox channel offering more prayers, passed him as well. Stepping forward, Daveed leveled his bolt pistol for what may be coming next.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Alexander made his way quickly to the village. He turned and smiled as he sw the rest of his squad following close behind him. But as Alexander turned the unexpected happened. A shot rang out and a bullet flew out of the gloom inside one of the nearby building at Alexander. Alexander only just had time to raise his physic sheilds before Orks poured rom the nearby buildings.

*"Ork ambush!!"*


(OOC) Basically just kill some Orks for a moment. Split into two groups. 
Group 1: Me and Hamsreach
Group 2: Black Legionnare, khrone forever and Ratvan


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Augustus had always cared for his brothers, treating them with, perhaps, more respect than they deserved. But when the greenskins burst out of their cover, when those things that cut down his beloved 3rd Company charged, his tranquil fury exploded onto the battlefield. Without saying a word, the Chaplain raised his twin Bolters and fired into the tide, gunning down six of the Orks before they even made it to him. Several more died, tripping over the carcasses of their allies and wailing as they were trampled to death by the wave of green. 

Orks ran up to him and swung their primitive weapons at Augustus, only to find the twins' chainblades hacking into their green flesh. Black bile splattered over the Chaplain's power armour, marking his torso, vambraces and skull-helm with the blood of the murderers. "Die!" the Chaplain roared, clawing out the eyes of a greenskin with hooked teeth, "Die, you filthy greenskins!" Augustus was lost in the midst of combat, thinking only about how to spill more murky blood on to the gore-sodden earth. This trance was strong, fuelled by the anger that came with his brother's deaths and fed by the lust for the attacker's guts and gore.

Sense came to him only when he realized how swallowed by this craze he was. Augustus, seeking to escape the wretched horde of greenskins, attempted to break for it, but the veteran was cut off by more Orks. Cursing, Augustus voxed to his brother, Kandashi. "Brother! Fire your weapons into the Orks here! I can't escape!"


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Spotting Augustus in peril Sigenandus snapped off two quick shots from his bolter, the first was wide hitting the Ork in the shoulder, spinning it around with a spray of visceral gore. The second shot was true splintering the Orks skull, the two fallen and temporarily stunned bodies opening a small gap, but a gap none the less. Whispering the a prayer Sigenandus unsheathed his chainsword and plunged into the fray snapping off shots with his bolter one handed. A choppa blow to his chest plate almost took his feet away but he had the presence of mind to lunge forward, the teeth of his chainsword skewering the Ork through the mid section, as the choppa made its way down on his helmet he met the wrist in a titanic struggle for survival.

He bellowed into his micro link "Kandashi, for all that's holy open fire! Open fire"


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

"Kandashi, for all that's holy open fire! Open fire"
He shook himself out of his reverie, what was happening to him? Ignoring his momentary failure, he turned towards Augustus and Sigenandus, and saw them serounded by the tide of Orks. He swung his Heavy bolter round, took a moment to steady himself then pulled the trigger. The hail of fire ripped through the orks attacking Sigenandus and started to cut down the ones approcing them but then stopped. looking down Kandashi saw that one of the shells had caught in the feed, with a big dent in the side of it. where had that some from? He looked up and saw a mass of orks charging towards him shooting their primitive sluggas. Quickly disconnecting the bolter from the feed, he drew his bolter and started fireing. "A little help would be nice" he yelled.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

The un mistakeable roar of heavy bolter fire rang from behind him, Kandashi had joined the fray, spinnging the Ork from his grasp Sigenandus slashed backwards with his chainsword and made his way towards the Chaplain. His rage impressed Sigenandus seeming stronger then his own, but more willing to let it show, the insight made him smirk as he deflected a blow from a hefty choppa with his chainsword, flicking the reversal switch the teeth flicked the blade back and away from him, giving him the opening he needed. Raising his bolter he fired a shot into the beasts head, and kept moving forward.

The roar from the Heavy Bolter suddenly stopped, glancing quickly behind him and seeing Kandashi firing his bolter at a mass of Orks charging towards him, the Heavy Weapon expert or the Chaplain, who should he aid?

"A little help would be nice" Kandashi had yelled.... well a call for aid was not to be ignored.


----------

